# New grips by Esmeralda



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got my new grips yesterday I ordered from Esmeralda. I must say that I'm very impressed. Excellent craftsmenship. I had her cut out for the magwell. These will be going on my new 1911 build, frame, slide and assorted parts shipping today.

The photos really don't do them justice. Made from Gaboon Ebony with a snakeskin pattern.


----------



## good2go (Nov 26, 2007)

Mighty nice I like the snakeskin pattern too and that they are full grips no cutouts at
the bottom .


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey you get around. I liked them on the other forum and I still like them here. They are sharp looking.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Great looking grips. Until last night I never knew anybody was making grips like this. Interesting to note is that the grips pictured below have the scales facing in the opposite direction. These are designed for the CZ 75B pistol. I think yours are better oriented. Kudos!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty nice looking grips. I personally am not a big fan of good wood being checkered. It takes away from te overall beauty of the wood. But that's just me. I do like the snake skin pattern more than a normal checkering though. It seems to let the grain be seen pretty well while giving you the added surface area improving your grip. Now get them on y'alls guns and lets see them pics! brokenimage


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Now get them on y'alls guns and lets see them pics!


Soon enough. I still a few weeks before I'll have mine ready. Hopefully my frame and slide shipped yesterday.


----------

